
Freemium Isn’t A Business Model, It’s A Marketing And Trust Strategy - pchristensen
http://www.pchristensen.com/blog/articles/freemium-isnt-a-business-model-its-a-marketing-and-trust-strategy/
======
bradgessler
The overall point-of-view here is much better than the original "freemium is
not a business model" article. Our company views free accounts as a marketing
tool and lead generator; It is a great way to generate some trust and
excitement into potential customers that may convert into paying customers at
some point down the road.

I would say most companies fail with freemium because its an afterthought.
I've seen a few start-ups build out an entire featureset, get a ton of people
to use it, and then think, "Well gee whiz, how are we going to make money off
of this?". Then they will attempt to monetize their product off of some non-
core features. This just won't work.

~~~
pchristensen
_build out an entire featureset, get a ton of people to use it_

Bingo - if you can't identify an appealing, useful _subset_ of your features
that is too small for enough paying customers, then you should _not_ do
freemium. You can't unring "free" once you've taught it to your customers.

